# Feeding Baled Silage



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

From UGA....

Regards, Mike

http://www.progressiveforage.com/forage-types/silage/feeding-baled-silage


----------



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

We grow and feed a sudan/sorgum hybrid to our cattle and plan on wrapping next season. How is prussic acid dangers mitigated when wrapping grasses where common? Thanks, Mike


----------

